# Water Soluble Urea Nitrogen



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey All,

I am wanting to make smaller more frequent nitrogen apps this year and want to make sure I am putting the right rates down. I have UMaxx Urea from SiteOne. Going to test this in part of the lawn.

The label isn't super clear, at least not to me.

https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?resourceId=25259

I am wanting to put down 2 gallons of water per 1ksqft, based on what I have read about applying liquid N. If I do the math, it looks like the following

For .50lbs of N per 1ksqft I would divide the 54lbs of urea by 100 gallons to get .54lbs? See Chart.

So mixing 2 gallons of water with .54lbs of fert would be right.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Yeah. That's really confusing to me also, I think there is a typo in their math, I think they have extra and missing zeros.

My math, assuming you want .5#N/M --I'm going to add units in parenthesis it helps me but may confuse others.

.5(#N/M)/.46(#N/#granules) = 1.08 (#granules/M)

So lets check that out.... 1.08 pounds of urea at 46% Nitrogen:

1.08*.46=.5 yep works.

You want that in two gallons water per thousand? Then drop that pound of granules in two gallons water, shake it a bit until all gone (notice how the water cools substantially, cool effect) and spray it on 1000sqft. The water is just a carrier here, once you have a bucket with the desired fertilizer, and a measured area of lawn, any amount of water added to the bucket in order to get the contents into that measured area will work for the math, granular application is just zero water.

Your yard info by your name indicates 3500sqft. So one dose at that example rate would be 1.08*3.5= 3.78 pounds of urea granules dissolved in 3.5*2=7 gallons of water and sprayed on that 3500sqft.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Dkrem said:


> Yeah. That's really confusing to me also, I think there is a typo in their math, I think they have extra and missing zeros.
> 
> My math, assuming you want .5#N/M --I'm going to add units in parenthesis it helps me but may confuse others.
> 
> ...


@Dkrem - Thanks a ton. ya that makes more sense there. sometimes its hard to figure out when they run calculations for a whole bag  I remember last fall I spread about 7 ish pounds of product in my spreader for the entire yard to get about 1lb of N. Thanks again. Really appreciate the time. Now tie to spray and pray hahaha.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm assuming you want 0.5lb of N/ksqft in the soil, therefore do irrigation after application to get it off the leaves.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

g-man said:


> I'm assuming you want 0.5lb of N/ksqft in the soil, therefore do irrigation after application to get it off the leaves.


Agreed. I only go up to .1 foliar.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> I'm assuming you want 0.5lb of N/ksqft in the soil, therefore do irrigation after application to get it off the leaves.


Yep that's exactly what I want. So maybe dial it back even a bit to maybe a .25 app for foliar to minimize burn risk. I will be sure to give it plenty of water after via irrigation after the fact.


----------

